# Tattoos and piercings



## Big_Rick78 (Jul 5, 2012)

Anyone got any?
I have 12 tattoo's, one of which I need to get removed, planning on getting a back piece and a sleeve, then may think about stopping.
Piercings I only have one at the mo, which I got done on Monday (Prince Albert), planning on getting my tongue done in the next fortnight or so.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Jul 5, 2012)

Yes and yes, but not anywhere you can see them.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 5, 2012)

None. 
And never will


----------



## One Planer (Jul 5, 2012)

Tattoo's only here.

I have a full back piece.

A Japanese sleeve and chest piece on my right side and a the top of my left arm (Down to the shirt line).


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 5, 2012)

2 tats, upper arms . cant be seen when wearing t shirt , three chineese symbols on the left & a tribal one on thr right ,  want another one , might just change the symbols tho ..


----------



## Jay1 (Jul 5, 2012)

Yes and yes. Only 1 of each though.

I've wanted another tattoo for sooo long, but what I want, at the quality of artist I would want, would be a bit pricey and I always find other things that need the money spending on.


----------



## gripitripit (Jul 5, 2012)

Celtic cross on my upper left arm and Old English script across my shoulder blades.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 5, 2012)

gripitripit said:



			Old English script across my shoulder blades.
		
Click to expand...

what does it say?


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 5, 2012)

Big_Rick78 said:



			Anyone got any?
I have 12 tattoo's, one of which I need to get removed, planning on getting a back piece and a sleeve, then may think about stopping.
Piercings I only have one at the mo, which I got done on Monday (Prince Albert), planning on getting my tongue done in the next fortnight or so.
		
Click to expand...

At least you'll have some where to hang your locker key when you go swimming.


----------



## JT77 (Jul 5, 2012)

I have 11 tats, no piercings. I can wear tshirt and all are covered, prefer it that way as they meaningful to me not anyone else, have my 2 daughters names, and got my sons name and handprint on my chest from when he was born, wish I gotten the girls handprints too when they were little. 
Would maybe get more, but nothing tickles my fancy at present. 
Still some prejudice about them about, anyone else experience any?


----------



## chrisd (Jul 5, 2012)

Not a cat in hells chance!


----------



## JustOne (Jul 5, 2012)

I don't need the thrill of having a piece of metal in my manhood, bacteria central if you ask me. It seems to give and receive enough pleasure as it is.

I have my ears pierced and sometimes wear ruby studs.

No tatoos.... never understood why someone wants a cartoon etched on their skin


----------



## arnieboy (Jul 5, 2012)

Nor me, I am still getting over my daughter having a tattoo done five years ago!


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Jul 5, 2012)

Piercings I only have one at the mo, which I got done on Monday (Prince Albert)​

Click to expand...

*TMI! *


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 5, 2012)

HotDogAssassin said:



*TMI! *

Click to expand...

At least he hasn't posted photos.


----------



## connor (Jul 5, 2012)

I got my tongue done had it for about 8or so years. Used to have an eyebrow but it grew out.
No tattoos but I want one. Ideal I would like a liver bird either perched on but preferably with its wings wrapped embracing a Celtic cross as I feel that represents me perfectly. Scouse by birth yet spent most my life in Cornwall.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 5, 2012)

Two tats, one on forearm (an old record label logo from my hedonistic teens) and a large (larger than I planned) tribal scorpion on my thigh. 

No piercings, just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## connor (Jul 5, 2012)

What label?


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 5, 2012)

connor said:



			What label?
		
Click to expand...

Dutch label called Ruffneck.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 5, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Ruffneck.
		
Click to expand...

Very apt for a Scot


----------



## connor (Jul 5, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Dutch label called Ruffneck.
		
Click to expand...

Ha good old dutch labels was worried for a minute you was going to say the tidy logo haha


----------



## jammydodger (Jul 5, 2012)

Several on my arms , back and legs.


----------



## Yerman (Jul 5, 2012)

bobmac said:



			None. 
And never will
		
Click to expand...

 +1 

Only girls and sailors have tattoos


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 5, 2012)

connor said:



			Ha good old dutch labels was worried for a minute you was going to say the tidy logo haha
		
Click to expand...

Coolest Bin Man ever that mate. But no, got mine done in '94 so before Tidy had been thought of.


----------



## Ethan (Jul 5, 2012)

No thanks. I have seen a few middle aged people who had expansive tats as young people, but had failed to consider the effect of waist expansion or subsidence on the picture. Not good. 

At least piercings heal, although percy may never quite have the same relationship with the porcelain after an Albert if not done properly.


----------



## hangover (Jul 5, 2012)

Got 3 tattoos and will be getting a sleeve done soon.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 5, 2012)

I am just too much of a scaredey cat to get either done...

Don't have strong feelings either way about others having them... Though I do think some didn't really know when to stop...


----------



## Shiny (Jul 5, 2012)

40 tattoo's and no metal in me apart from ears a kid which only get stuff put in them for fancy dress parties.


----------



## Fish (Jul 5, 2012)

Tatts only.

Lower right arm, both top arms, 2 on back across each shoulder blade, 2 on chest.

Still wear a suit or shirt & tie and not seen.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 5, 2012)

Baaaah.


----------



## teetime72 (Jul 5, 2012)

Yerman said:



			+1 

Only girls and sailors have tattoos
		
Click to expand...

And only girls have earings.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Jul 5, 2012)

Tattoos on Wrist, upper right arm/chest, numerous on upper right arm, one on each shoulder blade, left lower leg.

Ear pierced and nipple pierced.

Love the pain!


----------



## bigslice (Jul 5, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Dutch label called Ruffneck.
		
Click to expand...

dye witness masterplan is my ringtone bigslice(aka peter pan) aged 38


----------



## A1ex (Jul 5, 2012)

Good tattoos can look awesome and are a work of art. Ones with personal meaning are also touching.

The problem is loads of people get really cringeworthy and woeful ones done when they're young. These looks vile.

It amazes me seeing how many girls/chavs walk around with these cheap and disgusting tats on their neck, hands, back and legs. 

Whoever gets into tattoo removal is going to make a fortune in the coming years :rofl:


----------



## bigslice (Jul 5, 2012)

been looking into tats defo up for one or three but dont no exactly what i want, so much XXXXX has happened and i dont want to forget.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 5, 2012)

bigslice said:



			dye witness masterplan is my ringtone bigslice(aka peter pan) aged 38
		
Click to expand...

Good choice big man, still got all my vinyl. My ringtone is Juggernaut - World of the LSD user. That was on Ruffneck.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 5, 2012)

hangover said:



			Got 3 tattoos and will be getting a sleeve done soon.
		
Click to expand...

What's a sleeve ?


----------



## Mungoscorner (Jul 5, 2012)

Both arms,back,chest,and one lower leg.No piercings though.


----------



## drawboy (Jul 5, 2012)

One on the top of each arm, they cannot be seen with a t shirt on. I had both ears pierced and my nose in my punk days, nose healed up but can still get earrings in if I push through the skin at the back. I wanted an Albert but the piercer couldn't find a curtain ring so I didn't bother.


----------



## soulfeller (Jul 5, 2012)

As the original poster is in the RN, as I was, I will admit to 5 tats, all done at Pinkies(sp?) in Hong Kong in 1980. The top of my right arm is a matelot, thinking of bear with a fag in mouth, surrounded by the names of foreign countries visited. Right forearm has what was, a red rose with the legend Soul Lancashire(or that is what it said, now a dark scribble).  Top Left used to have a scroll held by 2 birds with the inscription "My love my life my darling wife Sylvia" divorced her 20 years ago and had a really bad cover up done. Like wise the left forearm ex wifes name coverd up. Right Calf, a geisha girl and "Far East 1980" above. THey are a part of my life. OK the ex wife ones proved to be bad but still, regrets eh!.  One peircing Left ear as an act of rebellion when I left the Navy(they were not allowed in my day). Don't wear an earing except a snowman or something as bad at Christmas.

As I said, no regrets.
Paul


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Jul 5, 2012)

1 tribal bull across my shoulder blades after being known as a bit off a dirty tackler at footy. (now reformed)

I'm after another but it's going to take some thought and designing. I want it to be my last and include all the important things in my life, family, friends, music and sport. 

So my wife will be holding a gun and wearing a slash style tophat, my daughter holding a rose and the tribal bull will be playing keepy up with a football


----------



## CliveW (Jul 5, 2012)

bigslice said:



			been looking into tats defo up for one or three but dont no exactly what i want, so much XXXXX has happened and i dont want to forget.
		
Click to expand...

I hope whoever tatoos you, can spell better than you.  :rofl:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 5, 2012)

Ok on old sailors or people from the estates but surely not at the Golf Club.

Reading this post there seems to be a link between getting a tattoo and getting a divorce.


----------



## rickg (Jul 5, 2012)

Eagle on my left forearm from when I was in the RAF.......had it done on Lincoln High Street in 1979. Only regret is that I wish I'd have had it done higher so I could hide it if I wanted.


----------



## Iaing (Jul 5, 2012)

CliveW said:



			I hope whoever *tatoos *you, can spell better than you.  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Whoops !
:whoo:


----------



## CliveW (Jul 5, 2012)

Iaing said:



			Whoops !
:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Oops. OK, but I'm not the one getting the tattoo.


----------



## jpenno (Jul 6, 2012)

Currently have six - wife and kids names on lower right arm tribal band upper right arm Disney marathon logo on right calf and ironman triathlon logo on left calf - all mean something to me and planning some more - liver bird on left forearm and Chinese dragon on upper arm would also get ace of clubs if ever got a hole in one!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 6, 2012)

Have tattoos on my arms. Hate the bloody things.
Wish I'd never had them done now


----------



## Grumps (Jul 6, 2012)

I have 5 tattoos  no piercings but did have my ear pierced when I was young


----------



## Robobum (Jul 6, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Ok on old sailors or people from the estates but surely not at the Golf Club.
.
		
Click to expand...

Hoping that is a joke or would you have kicked Seve out of your golf club?


----------



## Snelly (Jul 6, 2012)

I have a small tattoo of my wife's name on my shoulder blade, surrounded by several snowflakes.  We met in Morzine in the Alps, did 3 weeks of skiing and snowboarding together every season before our children arrived, and got married at the top of a glacier in Whistler, hence the snowflakes.

I had it done so she could have a badge of ownership.  The first time she saw this was on our wedding night and it rather ruined the atmosphere as she refused to believe it was for real and spent the first 30 minutes in the Fairmont Whistler bridal suite trying to see if it would clean off! She doesn't like tattoos at all in a general sense but loves mine and the fact I had it done.  

I think tattoos with meaning are okay and if you want to put the hours and investment in to have major pieces done then that is fine with me too.    The tattoos that I think are slightly silly though are ones that have no relevance to the person's heritage. 

For example, a Celtic band on the arm of someone whose closest brush with Scotland is a bowl of porridge in 1992.  Or Chinese symbols for anyone that cannot read or has some connection to Chinese.  Seems frankly ridiculous to me...... you are not Chinese, can't read the words and have no idea whether it says what you wanted or is simply taken from the menu of the local takeaway.

I don't like the fashion for girls tattoos at the base of the back.  A little bit tacky.  No wonder they are nicknamed "tramp stamps!"

Each to their own though I suppose.....


----------



## Captainron (Jul 6, 2012)

I nearly got a Springbok tattoo when we won the world cup in 2007 but chickened out. I guess I just couldn't have something that permanent on me. I am not a massive fan of tats or piercings but that's just me. Any guys birds got what is known as a slag tag/tramp stamp? Now those I hate!


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jul 6, 2012)

Nope, none and none.
Tattoos look OK on young, muscle bound geezers.  The kind of bloke that looks like he could pull you through a car window for listening to HEART FM.  Alas, once a bloke loses his 'pertness', the tattoos look rather rubbish.
Piercings should be reserved for African tribe members.  Nothing screams 'attention seeker' more than seeing a man with various metal 'parts' skewered through his face/ears.  The irony is that people with untold piercings believe that they are 'different' from the rest when, in fact, they're all the same as all the other pierce merchants.

Women with tattoos - oh dear......


----------



## Imurg (Jul 6, 2012)

None at all - of either...

My body is a Temple.........:rofl:


----------



## JustOne (Jul 7, 2012)

Snelly said:



			I don't like the fashion for girls tattoos at the base of the back.  A little bit tacky.  No wonder they are nicknamed "tramp stamps!"
		
Click to expand...

I don't mind these if they have their name on.... helps me remember


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 7, 2012)

Snelly said:



			I have a small tattoo of my wife's name on my shoulder blade, surrounded by several snowflakes.  We met in Morzine in the Alps, hence the snowflakes.
		
Click to expand...

I met my ex-wife at Battersea dogs home.
I too have her hame tattooed on my shoulder blade, but surrounded by dogs turds.
Gets quite a few comments that one.


----------



## Mungoscorner (Jul 7, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I met my ex-wife at Battersea dogs home.
I too have her hame tattooed on my shoulder blade, but surrounded by dogs turds.
Gets quite a few comments that one.
		
Click to expand...

Priceless


----------



## bozza (Jul 7, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Ok on old sailors or people from the estates but surely not at the Golf Club.

Reading this post there seems to be a link between getting a tattoo and getting a divorce.
		
Click to expand...

This is a joke right???


----------



## Dellboy (Jul 7, 2012)

Nope and Nope


----------



## Yerman (Jul 7, 2012)

Big_Rick78 said:



			Anyone got any?
I have 12 tattoo's, one of which I need to get removed, planning on getting a back piece and a sleeve, then may think about stopping.
Piercings I only have one at the mo, which I got done on Monday (Prince Albert), planning on getting my tongue done in the next fortnight or so.
		
Click to expand...

Knew a bloke with one -then his misses had a copper coil fitted.

- should have seen the sparks fly.


----------



## Slime (Jul 8, 2012)

Nope & nope.
Was going to have a picture of my face tattooed on my face but thought, is it really worth it?

*Slime*.


----------



## viscount17 (Jul 8, 2012)

six tattoos, first two I had done with my partner since when I've added. originally all under sleeve but then I thought if I want them to show it's my business. last two have been combined into a below the left elbow sleeve. I'll probably combine the ones above the elbow too. As my tattooist says 'after a while you notice the spaces'.

For anyone thinking of starting first order of business is find a good artist, which means ask people who have quality tats that you like.
Don't just go on websites or what the studio looks like - there's a rip off scratcher in Baldock who posts other artists work as their own and has the best looking place. My guy gets no end of their customers coming in hoping to get a duff piece fixed.


----------



## DaveM (Jul 8, 2012)

Sorry just cannot see the attraction. As for peeing out of two holes! Well no comment.


----------



## Piece (Jul 8, 2012)

No and no.


----------



## znuffzz (Jul 9, 2012)

yup got a full sock done by Dan Gold, 2 japanese caprs interlocked but done in a grafiti style and colours, my wife is japanese you see.

also got lettering and celtic bits that will be removed or gone over soon enough.

had my ears, nose and eyebrow pierced when younger, still got the holes but dont wear them anymore...

am looking to go and see Noon in Paris to get something to celebrate the birth of my daughter. 

the advances in technology mean that the problems that older chaps had of sprawl and colour run are much less likeluy to happen due to modern needles and inks. still if you're going to lie in the sun all the time on holidays etc well....


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm not really into tatts, though some do look good on certain people.

I hate seeing women with tatts,My tart has one and it just doesn't look nice at all.


----------

